# Just a few Collages



## CSRDesigns

These are a few collages I made out of national geographic magazine pages.  What do you guys think... I have tons more.


----------



## PhotoPhoenix

very nice. post more. =-o

how are you creating the vector look?


----------



## CSRDesigns

The collages above are 
1. Audrey Hepburn
2. Bob Marley
3. MLK JR

I used photoshop and get the image, then I desaturate the picture,after that I blow out the picture so its just black, white, and a little bit of grey for some highlights (using the brightness contrast function) and adjust it so i get the shapes i want. Then I would print that off and Used that as a base for the collage (I think the most i have done is three layers). I then use a xacto to cut the national geographics out then I glue the layers together and then finally on a piece of cardboard.





This is Clint Eastwood as Dirty Harry





This is BB KING playing his guitar





Jimi Hendrix





Bruce Lee

and finally (I still have more...)





Charlie Chaplin

I made all of these in my free time while down at college in TN
Also if anyone is interested in buying one from me I can make more...
I may post somemore later but this is all for now.

-Matty R-


----------



## Aimzy

very nice.
Something different, I have never seen before.
Very creative!


----------

